# Need advice



## Paelectrician (Jan 8, 2010)

What kind of tap connectors should i use at the service point for a 100amp service?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Need advice

I'm partial to Polaris.

http://www.nsiindustries.com/electrical/insulatedconnectors/polarisblack.aspx


----------



## jar546 (Jan 9, 2010)

Re: Need advice

I will 2nd Polaris for their insulated ones.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Need advice

Agreed Polaris and also, Ilsco "Clear Taps" will do the job as well.


----------



## north star (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Need advice

*I recently saw one of these kind of connectors inside an exterior electrical panel,*

*on the service entry conductors; from the POCO.      Are these type of connectors*

*allowed [ by code ] inside the electrical panel boards?    A code reference if*

*you please.    We are on the `08 NEC.  Thanks!   *


----------



## dcspector (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Need advice



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *I recently saw one of these kind of connectors inside an exterior electrical panel,*
> 
> *on the service entry conductors; from the POCO.      Are these type of connectors*
> 
> ...


Read 312.8 and let me know your thoughts.


----------



## north star (Jan 11, 2010)

Re: Need advice

*Greg,*

*Thanks for your prompt reply!   Article 312.8 would seem to cover it.*

*The men from the POCO were there to do an account activation,*

*on the day that I went to look at the electrical.    They are the ones*

*that removed the connector from inside the elec. panel and installed*

*another one ' below grade ', on the SE conductors.      The Polaris*

*type connector was installed behind the cover on the exterior*

*electrical panel.     I would have never seen it anyway!   *


----------

